# Destin, FL 6/8 - 6/22



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Disclaimer: Not all of these fish were caught on fly... don't hate me.

Headed to Destin on an annual family trip for a couple of weeks...
The weather was pretty terrible the first week which limited us to, ugh, bay fishing. The second week changed patterns and presented us with some calmer conditions and shots at some decent fish. A few tarpon pods were coming down the beach, but were tight lipped. I hooked two the whole trip, both of which spit just after hookup.

Sharks were absolutely everywhere. At any given time you could scan the horizon and see one free jumping. When you hooked one, they freaked out.










Found some bait pods off of the beach and ended up just fishing them the whole rest of the trip. Amberjack, kings, bonito, jacks, and blacktips were in the mayhem.

My dad with a topwater AJ










Wuchu lookin' at?










2nd week calmness










More bonito










And then the elusive #jettytuna made an appearance.










This amberjack was in a race with a red snapper to see who would hit my topwater gurgler first. AJ won.










My dads friend from England flew in to FL to fish. 
He outfished us all on bonito and kings.










Rain minnows - bonito candy.



















Headed back to good ol' Texas now, had fun but dang it, I miss real breakfast tacos.

Brandon


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Brandon,

Great trip report. Have you caught any red snappers on the fly out there?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Demeter said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Great trip report. Have you caught any red snappers on the fly out there?


I have not, would have been my first.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Thats sick man!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Great report . . . as always.

Glad you keep the camera ready.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

flyfishingmike said:


> Great report . . . as always.
> 
> Glad you keep the camera ready.


Mike, we need to hit the river sometime. Mine, or yours, either one.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

BrandonFox said:


> Disclaimer: Not all of these fish were caught on fly... don't hate me.


----------

